# How different is your sona from you irl?



## Godzilla (Apr 4, 2019)

Aside from being ya know, an anthro..

For me I'm actually an extremely short (5 foot 0) female but since I was a wee bab I always roleplayed as a male and was comfortable being called he/him. 
It feels much more natural having a male sona and I can't imaging being a female sona even though I have no problems irl aside from the occasional mild dysphoria and dissociation every once in a while. 

My sona is a 6'3 male and personality wise we're pretty much the same, him being more cocky and confident though.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Apr 4, 2019)

Practically the same personality wise. 
Goal wise he is a bit better off then me 
(Acts as a good motivator!) 
Oh, and pranking late-night drivers and campers is his idea, not mine


----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 4, 2019)

Got two sonas and while the first one is more akin to me personality wise ( understand a big goofball), the second one that I currently have as my avatar is more of a joke with over exaggerated traits. Alcoholic , thief, liar and all the fun stuff :^p


----------



## KittyKat805 (Apr 4, 2019)

Not that different. If anything, she’s more me on the inside than I show most people. She a pink female cat. Like, bright pink fur. She runs around as if she were feral (she’s not, she’s anthro) and eats raw fish and mice. She chases string and LOVES catnip. She loves to be pet and cuddled and purrs all the time. She is hyper and always jumping around in things.
I myself would love to be this type of girl, not afraid to do anything. But instead I result to being quiet. While I do jump around a lot, and do act very act like I’m a more subtle way, I would love to grow out and be more like my sona Samantha


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 4, 2019)

Besides the crocodile thing I think we're pretty much the same personality wise, I try to take it easy, spend time by myself, go camping, play videogames, etc.

Oh, and I don't have a pompadour like my sona but don't worry, I'm working on it


----------



## Godzilla (Apr 4, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Besides the crocodile thing I think we're pretty much the same personality wise, I try to take it easy, spend time by myself, go camping, play videogames, etc.
> 
> Oh, and I don't have a pompadour like my sona but don't worry, I'm working on it



I love your aspiration and I believe in you


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 4, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> I love your aspiration and I believe in you


Thanks fren


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 4, 2019)

My sona cherie is female, she is also pretty extroverted.
What we both have in common is our height and interrests.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 4, 2019)

He's a successful night club owner, a lot more confident than I am, and a professional drag queen. He does a few things with magic, he can make amazing cheesecake, and I always imagine him with a voice that's somewhere between Nathan Lane and Freddie Mercury. I'm sure there are more differences, but that's about it!


----------



## Godzilla (Apr 4, 2019)

Zehlua said:


> He's a successful night club owner, a lot more confident than I am, and a professional drag queen. He does a few things with magic, he can make amazing cheesecake, and I always imagine him with a voice that's somewhere between Nathan Lane and Freddie Mercury. I'm sure there are more differences, but that's about it!



Not to be over dramatic or anything but that's fucking awesome.


----------



## Croc and Roll (Apr 4, 2019)

My sona takes after my online personality, so she's more outgoing than I am in real life.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 4, 2019)

Not a whole lot besides some back story differences and the psychic powers.
Personality wise, my sona is an extension of myself.


----------



## Arvid (Apr 4, 2019)

Mines is really close to me in real life. We both have Uncontrollable Anger. Intelligent. Fast. Yeah, not a big difference.


----------



## BlueGrrr (Apr 4, 2019)

Mines not far off, though he's male and tends to reflect the brighter more fun parts of my personality.
He's still 'under construction' and will get more fleshed (furred?) out over time, I'm planning for him to grow/age and develope through crudly drawn cartoons/comics.
I don't keep 'pet socks' or hate eating my greens which are the main differences so far lol


----------



## Rayd (Apr 8, 2019)

honestly can't think of anything. hits the nail right on the head as far as personality goes. the only thing that stands out is that i have the typical metalhead hairstyle that runs halfway down my back as opposed to the short scruffy hair my sona has.

i don't wear specs, either (but i have thought about it.)


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 9, 2019)

Wait, you mean to tell me y'all ain't furry creatures in the real world? Oh heck.

The main difference is my fursona is bisexual, and I'm gay. He actually has a man and I don't. (Big sad.)
I can express and feel emotions, he can't without his masks.
He's a giant furry dude with a nice grizzly fur. I'm not big like him and neither do I have fur. (Even though it depends, his *usual *size is over 7 feet... His original size is much bigger, but he changes it to not be a giant.)
He's adorable even with his larger build. I'm scary. :c
He could do anything. I don't do anything.


Spoiler: nsfw



The dude is hung. I can't really say much in comparison other than I have one.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 9, 2019)

Same.  just as goofy, weird, sarcastic, pent up, scared, vulnerable, strong at times, smart, dumb person I am.

Just I wish i had her looks.

Pray for us, lol.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Apr 9, 2019)

I'd say that my fursona is more of my Actual self, personally speaking. I'm happier and more open to talking to new people and don't mind expressing some of my weird quirks and stuff..

Irl, I'm more of a cold and skeptical person when it comes to being social and meeting new people, etc. I don't Act like it, but I definitely feel that way at first before getting to know someone.

I'd say that if I were to get an actual fursuit of myself, I'd walk and express myself a bit more femininely so people could actually Know I'm a female (as a lot of people instantly think I'm male since my sona is a creepy looking black cat)..Other than that, nothing else is truly different tbh..


----------



## Sirocco~ (Apr 9, 2019)

I'm a parrot in real life and my human sona shares many of the same qualities. Some examples include that we both can't fly, are more of a night person, are vegetarian, and hate cats.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 9, 2019)

My sona isn't really my sona, but more of my character. I wanted to make someone different with superior qualities that I lack, but also have flaws to make him more practical. We do both like cats though.


----------



## Faexie (Apr 9, 2019)

I'm not a rat, don't have freckles, blue skin, and while I dye my hair purple sometimes, it's more of a dark purple. I'm not as cute either, but I look okay and I'm okay with that!

Ramona is more of an avatar than an actual character, I suppose. Though I kinda view Ramona's personality as how I behave online, which is different from how I behave IRL.


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 15, 2019)

They’re way shorter, have magic, way more cruel but pretend they’re not, a *lot* more introverted (and I’m practically a hermit) and a bit more mentally unstable. They’re also significantly older than me...are an amalgamation of six ferrets and is a complete wreck.


----------



## Lyka Snowfield (Apr 16, 2019)

I had to change/transform my original character due to private real live events but it's still very closely related to my human-self


----------



## Water Draco (Apr 16, 2019)

My sona is based a lot on myself, and I in a way I try to put a more outgoing side that I would like to have myself.


----------



## Skittlesthehusky (Apr 16, 2019)

I mean, the only thing different about my fursona is that he's a dog. 
Otherwise he's basically a mirror image of myself. I'm him, he's me.

I'm technically kin.


----------



## FuzzBun (Apr 16, 2019)

The biggest difference between me and my sona is that i don't have a fluffy tail ;~; 

but other than that we are pretty much alike, since he is inspired in my real self, only he is a little bit more confident playfull .w.


----------



## Deathless (Apr 16, 2019)

My fursona is based off of my personality but I guess the only differences is age and the fact she's a blue wolf and last time I checked I am a human

I guess it's arguable that she has more of an attitude but there's really no drastic difference


----------



## Keefur (Apr 17, 2019)

Hmmm... Well, I am Keefur, but when I'm in fursuit, I'm Cutter Cat the Sabertooth, although I will answer to both.  I am a little more outgoing in fursuit than in RL, which is scary because I'm really extroverted in RL.  I tell bad fox jokes (and other Furry jokes) all the time.  I am pretty much the same in and out of suit, although in RL, I don't hunt humans in the elevators.  *Hunting tip from Cutter Cat: If you hunt in elevators, your prey can't run away*  Also, Cutter Cat has a love/hate relationship with tar pits ever since he was trapped in one 10 thousand years ago and just recently escaped.  He loves that food gets stuck in the tar pits, but is now afraid to go get it.  Cutter cat is straight, as am I.  Also, as one of the older members of the Fandom, he is sad he does not have a mate, but always tries to keep a positive outlook, so we share those qualities, too.


----------



## Boon Wolf (Apr 17, 2019)

Boon is kinda the guy I am trying to be, although he's very based off of my personality. He's sarcastic, an introvert, funny and cheerful about the stuff he likes, but has an easier time expressing his feelings, and he's WAY more easy-going that I currently am. And he's got a majestic beard; I don't. Yet.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Apr 20, 2019)

Not much, korie is the lonely antisocial guy I am, though I don't have multiple personality disorder, but instead autism, plus with the whole intire idea of being a Wolf, hyena hybrid.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Apr 20, 2019)

;w; I would kill to be able to turn into my fursona.


----------



## reptile logic (Apr 20, 2019)

My 'sona is significantly larger (about two tons), more adaptable, stronger, tougher, and blue-er than me. She also flies and carries a couple of nifty chemical defenses. Aside from that, we're practically the same person.




My thanks to the artist, Khyaber, for working with me to create this portrait.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 20, 2019)

VERY different. My sona, Jamie, has an average build (but with wider hips than average), but I look like Comic Book Guy IRL... XD


----------



## Tulok (Apr 20, 2019)

Well, he's a guy and I am not.  He's reached my biggest goal, he's much more social, he knows what he's doing lol


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 20, 2019)

Kit doesn't stuff his face as much so he's about 10 pounds lighter.

Pik flies, is naked, and shits everywhere.


----------



## Vitaly (Apr 21, 2019)

My fusona is me in cat's clothing


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Apr 23, 2019)

My sona is shorter, much skinnier, and way more dexterous and agile than me. We are very different, and I based him more on what I look for in a friend, rather than myself. If that makes sense.


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 28, 2019)

It's ugly...
really ugly
they are completely different from me


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 28, 2019)

We are both furries... But he is the animal... *sad*


----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 28, 2019)

We both share a personality, career, and sexuality. But Dallas is just a little less depressed, slightly drunker, and doesn't have a bird.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jul 28, 2019)

We share the same hard-nosedness, the same penchant for subscribing to principles and if necessary defending them with our lives. We also both like the same music. There are differences, but the personality is similar.

Obviously he's in the army, I'm in politics, he's older, has more scars, is stronger, etc.

He doesn't have a BF too or at least sort of while I do


----------



## Drawmander (Jul 28, 2019)

Personality wise we’re identical, but physically we’re different (I don’t resemble an axolotl very much unfortunately ( or maybe fortunately?))

The way I talk/interact is pretty much the exact same as I would irl, but as far as looks go I’m more handsome than I am cute. I don’t have a round face; it’s a lot more angular with light stubble.

I just really liked the way my character looked (with the axolotl face) and didn’t have much interest in giving it my facial features. With the simpler face, I feel like it’s easier for me to project onto him.

Also, I have teeth.


----------



## Anibusvolts (Jul 28, 2019)

If I were to post a side-by-side comparison of Kai and me IRL, the only difference is LITTERALY the hair color (and the fact that I'm not a wolffo (๑ˊ▵ॢˋ̥๑) )


----------



## KD142000 (Jul 28, 2019)

Terry's got the confidence and social skills I only wish I had.
That, and he's much stronger than me...and already has a stable job.
Otherwise, we're pretty similar! Just as kind and as welcoming as I am!
(Oh, and I'm not a wolf...but that goes without saying!)


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 8, 2019)

She isn't nearly as crazy


----------



## Okami The Wolf (Aug 8, 2019)

The fur covering. Lucky fur me I am not too hairy I guess.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Aug 8, 2019)

She and I have some similarities, we share some of the same fears and can be reserved and self conscious.
Maelstrom has way better physique and athleticism than I do, she's not afraid to swim in water where she can't see the bottom.  I guess that's a good thing, because she lives in the open ocean.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Aug 8, 2019)

Putting the obvious things (race, having antlers, possessing magic) I would say she's pretty similar. Not me necessarily, but perhaps what could've been me if I were in a different body and enviroment. In her case, living inside a cosy forest village, much further away from people and loud noises. The only difference is that she's intended to be much fluffier, personality-wise.


----------



## Nanominyo (Aug 8, 2019)

My Sona? 
First there is gender. I am not accepted irl by my own family. Not because I'm trans but because I'm non-binary and according to them it's just a phase and that I'm too fenemine... but ever since I was a child have I always roleplayed with Male characters, so often when I talk about my sona I say he/him but honestly it's because I don't mind that myself.
My sona is both ace and Non-binary like me but his fashion is 10000 times better than mine ;w;
For major differences is there the eyes. His is yellow, mine is a nice fish blue (some say alien eyes to me), and his "mane" is majorly black with pastel color stripes in. I'm brown haired, though I've been coloring mine lately due to the fact people kept mistaken my hair for a dirty blonde, when it was only the outer layer in the sunshine there was this. 
My sona has 2 looks, cause I got him a story, which is far from my life. 
His young look resemble me slightly more than his older look does.
Personality wise are we pretty much the same -w-' I was too lazy to create a certain personality to him, so I just slapped my own on it and for his older self he has my mind as his personality, because I act very different in mind and than around people. 
He is actually also slightly taller than me, but with like 6cm so it's okay. 
I guess this is the best I can tell the differences between me and my Fursona


----------



## Larch (Aug 8, 2019)

My sona isn't anything close to me, and that's okay! I accept that he is different from me. Helps break away from the real world a little in that sense. I'm also very comfortable writing about characters and roleplaying them that have nothing in common with me too, which is why i'm fine with being detached from him!


----------



## Pastel Gothine (Aug 12, 2019)

personality wise, were almost the same, except she's more extrovertive than me. she has a haircut i used to have for a while (i have a different hair style now).

she's also a dark angel that fell on Earth and has to disguise herself as a 16-yo pastel goth cat. she's the dominant half of her relationship with her bf (he's a demon mouse)


----------



## Revolver_Thotcelot (Aug 17, 2019)

Zephyr and I are very similar in terms of personality and goals. For the large part, he's just an idealized version of myself.


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 17, 2019)

She dresses more punk than I do irl


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Aug 17, 2019)

Well, he's cuter than me.

Personality and background wise exactly the same as me. But if I ever RPed as him I would probably exaggerate some characteristics of myself most likely or change his personality entirely to something more like Gregory House from House M.D.


----------

